# Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?



## Robbster77 (19. Juli 2015)

*Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Hallo, ich habe es über die Forumsuche und Google probiert,  sowie direkt auf der Herstellerseite,  bin jedoch nicht fündig geworden. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man NZXT Ersatzteile kaufen kann? 
Ich benötige ein neues rechtes Seitenteil, da meins eine ordentliche Delle drin hat die mich stört. 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Das Gehäuse wurde nicht bei caseking erworben. Eine Rechnung habe ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## claster17 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Schon beim Support von NZXT probiert?


----------



## Robbster77 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Nein das hatte ich noch nicht. Dank deines Tipps habe ich den Support eben angeschrieben. Mal schauen was da kommt.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Hallo Robster77,

wir verfügen bedauerlicherweise über keine Ersatzteile. Sollten wir die Ersatzteile auch beziehen, würde das unter Umständen aufgrund des langen Transportweges Wochen dauern. Wie bereits von Claster17 erwähnt, ist der Support die etwas bessere Lösung.

Lieben Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Robbster77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Schon beim Support von NZXT probiert?


Ich wollte mal das Ergebnis berichten.
Nachdem ich mich an den NZXT Support gewandt habe, schrieb man mir, dass man nur einen Scan der Rechnung bräuchte und dass ich meine Adressangaben bestätigen bzw. nennen sollte. 
Da ich das Case jedoch aus 2. Hand kaufte, zwar mit der Rechnung, war der NAme und die Anschrift natürlich abweichend. Ich fragte ob ich trotzdem die Rechnung als Scan schicken sollte mit meiner Adresse dazu. Mir wurde dann gesagt, dass dies nicht nötig wäre und sie mir eine kostenfreie Ersatz-Seitenwand zuschicken würden.
Dies könnte jedoch ein paar Wochen dauern aufgrund der gewählten Versandart.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen bekam ich dann Post und erhielt ein nagelneues Seitenteil.
Das ist ein super Service...danke für den Tipp und ein hoch auf den NZXT Service


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Hey.... Wo genau hast du dich da hin Gewand? Habe ein H440 mit Fenster, dieses hat aber einen total ekeligen Kratzer auf der Seite.


----------



## Robbster77 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

NZXT Support Center
Dort einfach "submit a request" klicken und dein anliegen schildern.


----------



## xxezioxxx (17. April 2017)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*



Robbster77 schrieb:


> NZXT Support Center
> Dort einfach "submit a request" klicken und dein anliegen schildern.



Hallo hast du dein anliegen auf deutsch oder englisch geäusert weil bei mir hab ich seit 2 wochen keine antwort bekommen


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

*AW: Ersatzteile für NZXT H440,  wo beziehen?*

Da die Seite auf englisch ist, würde ich mal annehmen, dass du dein Anliegen in Englisch vortragen musst.


----------

